# Ubuntu 9.04 Raid  0  Problem   [Not Detecting Raid 0 Drive]



## Rajesh345 (May 17, 2011)

When i tried Ubuntu 9.04 Live DVD it was not detecting my Raid 0  Drive [500GB]  , detecting only my Back up hard disk [Sata ]

I cant find Raid driver from GIgabyte Website 

so , is there any way to config my Raid 0  on Ubuntu 9.04   or latest ?  (i do have latest Ver(not sure if it is LIVE CD image or normal CD img ) but need to burn it (have as .ISO image on my bkup harddisk )



Config on my Sign 
will b using Ubuntu X64 bit  


Thank you


----------



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2011)

This link should help you a little-

[ubuntu] BIOS Raid 0 Not Detected on Install - Ubuntu Forums


----------



## sygeek (May 17, 2011)

Do you already have Windows installed, i.e. are you trying to dual boot?


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 17, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> This link should help you a little-
> 
> [ubuntu] BIOS Raid 0 Not Detected on Install - Ubuntu Forums




Thank u for link , After some searching Ubuntu forum i heard i cant install Ubuntu on FakeRaid (the one which require Bios to config raid )

on mY Gigabyte M.B i am using Bios to config so i guess i am outof luck 





SyGeek said:


> Do you already have Windows installed, i.e. are you trying to dual boot?





Yes Win7 installled  on my Raid 0Array [100GB Partition (500GB raid 0 drive) ]

2nd H.D  Sata  500GB   =For Back UP ONLY


----------



## sygeek (May 17, 2011)

Then you can install Ubuntu with wubi, I guess that's the only option you have.


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 17, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Then you can install Ubuntu with wubi, I guess that's the only option you have.




i will try now and post result 

Thank u


----------



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2011)

Rajesh345 said:
			
		

> Thank u for link , After some searching
> Ubuntu forum i heard i cant install
> Ubuntu on FakeRaid (the one which
> require Bios to config raid )


 No prob man. Happy it helped.

Yeah, wubi installation is best for you.


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 17, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> No prob man. Happy it helped.
> 
> Yeah, wubi installation is best for you.





Tried wubi now 

From wubi installed choosed  a 80GB Raid partition   after reboot getting error unable to find installer media 

*img843.imageshack.us/img843/5129/ubuntuwubi.jpg
*img829.imageshack.us/img829/3373/wubidrive.jpg
i will stick with windows only -_-


----------



## sygeek (May 17, 2011)

^try using it in a Virtually.


----------

